# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Smashburger coming to Moore

## seaofchange

Smashburger will be going in the tenant space at the other end of the strip that Oliveto Italian Bistro is in.

----------


## Roger S

Thanks for the warning.... I'll avoid that end of the building.  :Smiley122: 

Thought I read in Moore Monthly a couple of months back that a different food option was going in that space but that deal must have fallen through..... Wish I could remember the name.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Thanks for the warning.... I'll avoid that end of the building. 
> 
> Thought I read in Moore Monthly a couple of months back that a different food option was going in that space but that deal must have fallen through..... Wish I could remember the name.


Somewhere in that development is supposed to be a Freebirds.

----------


## Roger S

> Somewhere in that development is supposed to be a Freebirds.


That may have been the other restaurant that was mentioned in Moore Monthly.... Sounds familiar to me.

----------


## Easy180

Great news as it is just a notch below 5 Guys

----------


## Dubya61

> Great news as it is just a notch below 5 Guys


Liked it, but both now pale in comparison to Patty Wagon.

----------


## Roger S

> Liked it, but both now pale in comparison to Patty Wagon.


Unfortunately Patty Wagon is not located in Moore. Moore is really a black hole for good burgers compared to other parts of town.

Really the best we have in my opinion is 5 Guys and I would rather drive as far as Patty Wagon or Tucker's to get a burger than eat 5 Guys.

----------


## Dubya61

> Unfortunately Patty Wagon is not located in Moore. Moore is really a black hole for good burgers compared to other parts of town.
> 
> Really the best we have in my opinion is 5 Guys and I would rather drive as far as Patty Wagon or Tucker's to get a burger than eat 5 Guys.


I hear ya.  It's even further for me.  While I love hamburgers of all kinds, my radius (like your blog's 2 hour drive test) for Patty Wagon is much larger than most, but you're right.  My 5 guys radius is larger than SmashBurger radius, is larger than others.  My McDouble radius, when I'm on the verge of a migraine because I was so stupid as to forget to eat lunch but still have to drive home is incredibly small, dammit.  Tomorrow, I'm gonna be near Patty Wagon -- got lunch planned.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I hear ya.  It's even further for me.  While I love hamburgers of all kinds, my radius (like your blog's 2 hour drive test) for Patty Wagon is much larger than most, but you're right.  My 5 guys radius is larger than SmashBurger radius, is larger than others.  My McDouble radius, when I'm on the verge of a migraine because I was so stupid as to forget to eat lunch but still have to drive home is incredibly small, dammit.  Tomorrow, I'm gonna be near Patty Wagon -- got lunch planned.


When I bail on the diet and want to go all-in on a hamburger, it's one of two choices:

1. Earls. Yes, Earl's. I was introduced to Earls about 15 years ago as a _burger_ place long before I tried their BBQ. I think that's one of the underappreciated items on their menu.
2. Braum's bacon cheeseburger. Again, one of those things that seems like it wouldn't be special, but it is, especially when they get the bacon nice and crisp.

I've tried 5 Guys, and the burgers were good, not great, but the fries were putrid. Clotted mass of starch barely resembling something that once had potatular content.

----------


## Roger S

> 1. Earls. Yes, Earl's. I was introduced to Earls about 15 years ago as a _burger_ place long before I tried their BBQ.


I could count on less than one hand the number of times I've heard Earl's Q but I've put away enough Prarie Fire Wings over the years to make some species of chickens extinct.

You would really think that chickens would have evolved to have 4 or 6 wings by now.  :Wink: 

Never tried one of Earl's burgers and it really has been a *long* time since I've been in an Earl's but don't they flame grill them?

----------


## Jeepnokc

May be a little out of the radius but there are several In n Out burgers is Dallas now.  Serve me up 3x3 animal style with fries animal style also.  That's good eating even if it isn't good on the arteries.  As they have no freezers, they only build within so many miles from their distribution centers and my understanding is that OKC is within the range for the DFW distribution center but my bet is they move towards Austin and Houston before expanding north.

----------


## thevacman

> May be a little out of the radius but there are several In n Out burgers is Dallas now.  Serve me up 3x3 animal style with fries animal style also.  That's good eating even if it isn't good on the arteries.  As they have no freezers, they only build within so many miles from their distribution centers and my understanding is that OKC is within the range for the DFW distribution center but my bet is they move towards Austin and Houston before expanding north.


Round Rock will be open this fall. Austin, Killeen, San Antonio, then Houston will all be built out before we get any in Oklahoma.

----------


## catch22

> When I bail on the diet and want to go all-in on a hamburger, it's one of two choices:
> 
> 1. Earls. Yes, Earl's. I was introduced to Earls about 15 years ago as a _burger_ place long before I tried their BBQ. I think that's one of the underappreciated items on their menu.
> 2. Braum's bacon cheeseburger. Again, one of those things that seems like it wouldn't be special, but it is, especially when they get the bacon nice and crisp.
> 
> I've tried 5 Guys, and the burgers were good, not great, but the fries were putrid. Clotted mass of starch barely resembling something that once had potatular content.


Agree, Earl's can crank out a mean burger. Was there today, didn't get a burger though. Should have.

----------


## Tavia

According to the City of Moore website, Smashburger is now open.

----------


## bille

> According to the City of Moore website, Smashburger is now open.


As well as the sign posted out front that says "Now Open".

----------


## Easy180

> Great news as it is just a notch below 5 Guys


Just had smashburger yesterday and now want to flip them and 5 Guys. They make a mean mushroom Swiss and their buns are tastier than 5 Guys.

----------

